# Hello All!



## Auravir (Apr 9, 2008)

What a treasure trove of information! I've only recently discovered this site, and have found a great deal of fantastic information.

My name means Airman, and I hail from The greater Ottawa area of Canada. I've loved all aircraft, especially WW2 planes since I was 10.
 
Thanks for such a great site.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2008)

Your welcome. This site was put together just for you!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Airman!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome Auravir from Oz!


----------



## Célérité (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome mate! Nice to have ya along!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Auravir from Portugal!


----------



## DBII (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Dont be a one post wonder...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome from down under, mate!


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey there and welcome from Kiwi-land


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Best forum on the WWW!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Club.

May Your Flame Never Die!


----------



## ian lanc (Apr 13, 2008)

welcome my friend may you have a most thrilling time on here ! 

ian.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Velius (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome from another Texan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hejsan svejsan.....


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chocks Away and all that stuff.


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

It really is a class site it`s got loads of information.


----------

